# fuente alimentacion para motor dc 24v 12A



## korsakov (Feb 7, 2008)

Hola.

Tengo 1 motor de 24v y 250w dc. Lo he sacado de una minimoto eléctrica a baterías. También tengo varias fuentes de alimentación de PC AT (no ATX) de entre 180w y 200w. Mis preguntas son:

1. ¿Sería posible conectar las fuentes de pc en paralelo para alimentar el motor? ¿Me darían la intensidad suficiente si saco los 24v del -12 y +12? ¿cómo?

2. Me imagino (porque no tengo ni idea de electrónica) que no será posible lo anterior, por lo que ruego me aconsejéis que tipo de fuente de alimentación necesito para alimentar ese motor (lo voy a usar como actuador lineal en un simulador de movimiento), es decir, estabilizada, fija, etc. y dónde la puedo encontrar (lo que hevisto en internet pasa de 10A a 20A para 24v)

Gracias a todos.


----------



## Nilfred (Feb 7, 2008)

1- NO
2- Comprate la de 20A


----------



## zopilote (Feb 7, 2008)

si deseas colocarle en serie las fuentes ATX, si funciona , solo hay que separar las carcasas y no se toquen (eso te durara medio año, hasta que los filtros de una se sequen y tendras que reemplazarlo), le sacaras unos 6A netos. Otra cosa seria si fueras diestro en esas cosas y usar solo una ATX modificandola pero no tu opción. Al comprarte una fuente ya regulada, solo tendras que pedir la de mas amperaje, pues lo que te venden como de 10A es de 5A.


----------



## korsakov (Feb 7, 2008)

gracias. Ya me imaginaba que ni iba a ser posible con las fuentes de PC. 

 

Ahora la pregunta es otra: En realidad tengo 2 motores iguales, y voy a alimentar un actuador para el movimiento horizontal y otro para el vertical. Así pues, ¿podré alimentar los 2 motores de 250w con una sola fuente de 20A? Lo digo porque sólo una fuente podría costarme 150 euros.

El funcionamiento del simulador sería más o menos como sigue: se sacan los parámetros del directx (force feed back) de un juego y a través de una placa controladora excito unos relés una determinada cantidad de tiempo (siempre pasarán 24v, en un sentido o en otro). Creo que hay problemas cuando "arranca" el motor (por consumo) y no sé si se quemaría al utilizar 2 motores de 250w (24v, 250w --> 10,41 Amperios máximo, ¿no?) (24v, 500w --> 20,82 Amperios)

P.D. Estaba pensando en hacerlo con equipo neumático pero sólo una electroválvula sale ya por 150 euros. (y súmale compresor, cilindros y driver) Pero si con una sola fuente de 20A tiro para los 2 motores, no me lo pienso...

Gracias por vuestro tiempo.


----------



## Nilfred (Feb 7, 2008)

El motor es una carga (inductiva) que a la fuente no le agrada.
Calculale un 60% de lo que dice la fuente, si encima la fuente miente se complica.
Si a la larga vas a regular la velocidad del motor a media pila (mediante PWM y tenes un duty cicle maximo de 50%) podes usar los 2 motores simultaneamente con esa fuente (y un desfase de 180° entre ambos PWM).
Si tenes otra forma de garantizar que los motores no actuan simultáneamente, puede andar esa fuente tambien.
Busca "Puente H" en el foro, puede resultarte útil.

(Para entendidos)


----------



## korsakov (Feb 8, 2008)

ok. Gracias por las respuestas y sobre todo por la rapidez.

Salu2.


----------



## korsakov (Feb 18, 2008)

Hola otra vez:

Resulta que me puse a buscar por internet y he encontrado una empresa de honk-kong que oferta, entre otras, una fuente de alimentacion de 24 voltios, 400 watios, 16,7 amperios, lo que creo que es suficiente para un motor dc de 250w.

Las características son:

 Power Supply Specifications:

    * Suitable for CCTV, Radio, Computer project.
    * Manual Switch between 110V and 240V Input
    * + / - 10% adjustable output voltage
    * Auto on/off cooling fan
    * High Efficiency, Low Temperature,
    * Small Size
    * Built-in EMI Filter
    * Over Load and Short Circuit Protection.
    * Over Voltage Protection
    * Auto-recovery after protection
    * Size: 215x115x50 mm


Os pongo el enlace de todas formas: http://cgi.ebay.com/400W-24V-16-7A-...48632QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262

Me la he mirado de 400w por lo que me dijisteis de si "la fuente miente"

El precio es más que interesante: 41,19 dolares + 20 dolares de envío a europa, o sea, 61 dolares o lo que es lo mismo, 52 euros

La verdad es que si veis que me va a servir para el motor, me pillo 2, aunque no se si comparado con los precios de aquí (vi una de similares caracteristicas por 250 euros) no será un timo....(aunque pagar mediante paypal es una garantía)

Gracias.

[/img]


----------



## D@rkbytes (Abr 15, 2011)

korsakov dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Tengo 1 motor de 24v y 250w dc. Lo he sacado de una minimoto eléctrica a baterías. También tengo varias fuentes de alimentación de PC AT (no ATX) de entre 180w y 200w. Mis preguntas son:
> 
> ...



Obviamente no podras conectar las fuentes de PC a ese motor por la corriente *QU*e re*QU*iere.
Lo logico como ves esos motores usan dos pilas de 12V en serie para dar los 24V y pues
tambien la corriente, y las fuentes de PC aun*QU*e pongas en serie las salidas de 12V te darian los 24V pero no la corriente suficiente para *QU*e el motor obtenga la fuerza necesaria.
Lo mejor es *QU*e te compres dos fuentes de 12V X 10AMP y las pongas en serie.
Eso si te funcionaria.  osea de + a - de la otra y tendras los 24 V


----------

